# striper regs question...



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

Could somebody please tell me if fishing Stripers at the Benjamin Harrison Bridge fall under CB regs. or inland waters regs. I know a saltwater liscence is not required to fish at the Bridge and the river/bay line is at Hoggs Island but the season is not real clear to me in the tidal water area between the fall line at Richmond and the Hogg Island line. Thanks.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I would say CB Regs.......at least that's the way I read it. 

Here is the link:
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/swrecfishingrules.htm


----------



## sandy (Jul 6, 2001)

bi.........the only reason you don't need a saltwater license at the jrb pier is because the pier has a blanket license for everyone. you also should check the dgif site. the lines for freshwater v's saltwater are not exactly the same as the lines for striper fishing river v's bay. yes, the state has tried to once again make something simple difficult


----------



## FAST EDDIE (Nov 14, 1999)

From the Virginia Regs......

"Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries" means all tidal waters of the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries within Virginia, westward of the shoreward boundary of the Territorial Sea, excluding the coastal area and the Potomac River tributaries, as defined by this section.

The tidal influence of the James River extends all the up to the 14th street (Mayo)bridge in downtown Richmond (even further up the river in periods of drought). To be safe, I would assume Chesapeake bay and Tributary regs for all waters down stream of Richmond.

Catch and Release and you'll be o.k.


----------



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies but I'm looking for a little more definitive answer. I have read the regs. and they are real clear about the coastal boundary but the upstream James River boundaries get kind of confusing when you start reading about "spawning reaches" and all the fine print. I am not talking about fishing at the Rt. 17 /James River Bridge Pier. I am talking about the Rt. 156/106 Benjamin Harrison Bridge which is located just south of Hopewell, VA and near the confluence of the Appommattox River. I guess I'll have to call the VMRC and ask but it seems like if you only need a freshwater license it should be under inland regs. I agree VA has made this a lot more confusing than is neccessary.


----------



## tuna trooper (Mar 25, 2002)

The line from Hog Island to College Creek is to define where you need a fresh water or a saltwater license. VMRC regulations include all tidal waters in Virginia. Game Commission regulations for Stripers would be all waters above the fall line. On the James the line would be the 14th street bridge.


----------



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks Tuna trooper. That is what I suspected.


----------



## TexacoRide (Jul 19, 2001)

Tuna is correct. Also keep in mind that Striper fishing in the James above the fall line (14th St) is catch and release only at all times (365 days/yr)


----------



## TexacoRide (Jul 19, 2001)

Well, looks like I could be wrong. I can no longer find anything on the websites of either DGIF or VMRC pertaining to the closure above the fall line. Looks like it has changed.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

"I can no longer find anything on the websites of either DGIF or VMRC pertaining to the closure above the fall line. Looks like it has changed."

TexacoRide, this is the info I'm trying to find out. Can't find any Regs on Stripers above the fall line, or upper boundries on other local rivers. 

If you do find any info, please post, or e-mail...........

Thanks...


----------



## tuna trooper (Mar 25, 2002)

Unless it changes in 2003 Striper fishing above the fall line on the James River is catch and release only.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Here are the regs.

4 VAC-20-252-20. DEFINITIONS.

"Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries" means all tidal waters of the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries within Virginia, westward of the shoreward boundary of the Territorial Sea, excluding the coastal area and the Potomac River tributaries, as defined by this section.

"Spawning reaches" means sections within the spawning rivers as follows:

1. James River from a line connecting Dancing Point and New Sunken Meadow Creek upstream to a line connecting City Point and Packs Point.

For the spring trophy season:

4 VAC-20-252-60. B. The area open for the Bay fishery shall be the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries, except the spawning reaches of the James, Pamunkey, Mattaponi, and Rappahannock Rivers.

For the Spring/summer bay season

4 VAC-20-252-80.B. The area open for this fishery shall be the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries.

For the fall season

4 VAC-20-252-90. B. The area open for this fishery shall be the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries. 


All of the above came from the VMRC site.

From the DGIF site:

Regulations for anadromous (coastal) striped bass ABOVE AND BELOW the fall line; and anadromous (coastal) American shad, hickory shad, alewife, blueback herring, and all other saltwater fish below the fall line are set by the Virginia Marine Resources Commission. For more information call 1-800-541-4646.

Fall Line Defined: The Fall Line is defined as the following landmarks: Rappahannock River ?Rt. 1 Bridge; Mattaponi River?Rt. 360 Bridge; Pamunkey River?Rt. 360 Bridge; Chickahominy River?Walkers Dam; James River ?14th Street Bridge.

There are areas, in addition to land locked lakes, that you can keep them. Again from the DGIF page.:

(Striped bass) anadromous (coastal)
in the Meherrin, Nottoway, Blackwater (Chowan Drainage), North Landing and Northwest Rivers and their tributaries plus Back Bay (creel limit) 4 per day No length limits

So there you have it. They are only allowed to be kept in the James River below the fall line when the appropriate bay season is open.

Tom


----------

